# Has the Dealer really updated the satnav?



## MorTTy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can someone who has updated their satnav maps offer some advice?

I took my 2016 TTS to the local dealer to have up-to-date satnav maps installed. As far as I could ascertain, updates were not done updates were not done by the original owner of the car (shown in the log book as Volkswagen). I wanted an official update as the car has an extended warranty that I did not want to risk invalidating. Needless to say, it was expensive.

Having accessed the System Maintenance section of the MMI, I have noticed that the Navigation database is still shown as "2016/2017". In my mind, I had expected it to be shown as "2020/2021".

I sent an email to the service adviser that I dealt with at the dealer. He is usually most helpful. Sadly, he has replied stating that he does not know the answer and needs to speak to the technician who did the work.

Several days have passed and I would ideally like to know the definitive answer. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

You should have 2020/2021 in the MMI.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Unless you've paid for additional maps the latest you'd get is the 5th update since your build date. 
so it would be a 2019 version more than likely.

The date of the maps should reflect the update.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

In system maintenance / version info the latest maps say "2020/2021"

I checked this today on mine.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Unless you've paid for additional maps the latest you'd get is the 5th update since your build date.
> so it would be a 2019 version more than likely.
> 
> The date of the maps should reflect the update.


I have a 19 plate TTS, which has the 2019 nav software. Would I have to pay the dealer to install the latest Nav version?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You get upto 5 updates (updates are every 6 months), it all depends on the reg date etc etc. 
it's not as easy as pointing to the MY. Anyone can download the updates from Audi, but your car will only allow you install whats valid based on the cars internal licence however.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You are allowed free map updates for 3 years from the date of manufacture. New maps are released every 6 months so you could be eligible for up to 5 updates. 
OP on a 2016 TT your latest free map would be for about 2019. If you asked the dealer to update to the most recent map available and paid him the £250 or so then you should have a 2020 map now.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> You are allowed free map updates for 3 years from the date of manufacture. New maps are released every 6 months so you could be eligible for up to 5 updates.
> OP on a 2016 TT your latest free map would be for about 2019. If you asked the dealer to update to the most recent map available and paid him the £250 or so then you should have a 2020 map now.


Mine is a 2019 TTS so entitled to these updates. What I am trying to establish is, if the dealer would charge for physically updating the sat nav for me when say the car went in for a service. I don't fancy doing the update myself.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Each dealer is different, i wasn't...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

why?? it's soo easy&#8230; jusr go to my audi, download the update in a 32 gb card, insert the card and start the upload from MMI



Alan Sl said:


> Mine is a 2019 TTS so entitled to these updates. What I am trying to establish is, if the dealer would charge for physically updating the sat nav for me when say the car went in for a service. *I don't fancy doing the update myself*.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> why?? it's soo easy&#8230; jusr go to my audi, download the update in a 32 gb card, insert the card and start the upload from MMI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well actually there's a little bit more to it but this thread in the KB explains it all in detail. You will need Java installed and enabled on your computer.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 6449&hilit


----------



## MorTTy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for all for the comments.

To clarify, I made an appointment at the dealership having requested that the latest maps be installed. The items on the invoice I paid are described as: A8VO 060 884 CJ EUR.2019/20 and labour.

Having heard nothing further from the dealership, I have written again, requesting that the matter be resolved. I have questioned whether 2020/2021 maps should have been installed and whether I have paid for "old stock".


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

2019/2020 is definitely old maps. That was made in 2019 (map updates named "current year/next year" are map updates made in last quarter of the current year. If Im not mistaking).

Most current update is 2020/2021.

How much did you pay?

Old updates are significantly cheaper. Most up to date updates go for 250eur in Germany)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I had already 4 of my updates, process is really very easy, and who doesn't have java installed in 2020?



ZephyR2 said:


> Well actually there's a little bit more to it but this thread in the KB explains it all in detail. You will need Java installed and enabled on your computer.
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 6449&hilit


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> I had already 4 of my updates, process is really very easy, and who doesn't have java installed in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprisingly judging from problems posted in the past, a fair few don't have Java installed / enabled.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Glad to see my update post in the KB is still helping others out.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

My car is late 2017, I have updated the maps once in that time. Should I have more updates available because the official site says I am not eligible for any more?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

SnakeTT

Regardless if you are no longer getting new map updates. The myAudi website should always offer you the last eligible map update that belongs to you.

I can still update my maps to 2018/2019. That update file is always there.

So the only problem is when they dont even offer your this.

Is this your case?

P.s- I also replied to your comment in "Broken TTS seats". Regarding the back support


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It's a few years since I did the update and discovered the Java scenario. I bought a new laptop a few months ago and it wasn't on there either.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

Interesting. My car was registered in June 2018 and the Audi website says I am not entitled to any more map updates. I am running the 2019/20 maps which I downloaded myself.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

looks it's the date of production and not the registration one that is taken in account, but a 2018 car should be eligible at least for the whole 2020, I would say


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Map licences (or any other digital licences for that matter) are tied to production date not registration date.


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

Confused here
Map update?? Google earth runs on Internet if you are on 4g in the car and your getting traffic updates, roadworks, and road closures like you do on Google maps as navigation what are the updates do audi give you for Google earth if it runs on the Internet??
And are they worth £200.
Or am I missing something here?
Many thanks 
Russell


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

google earth is just an overlay, the car uses its built-in navsat&#8230; moreover, on all pre-'19 models google earth will stop working on 31/12/2020... regarding traffic info, roads closure, fuel price etc they rely on Audi Connect (as for the map updates, it's free for 3 years from car production, then have to be renewed)


----------



## NorthEastVAG (Aug 25, 2020)

If you press "Menu".

Settings

Left on steering wheel button

Update tab

Scroll to "Navigation Database" then that'll tell you exactly which countries are installed and of what year (latest is 2020/21).

We also offer 2021 map update if needed  Extending mapcare license too


----------

